# Une voiture "suréquipée" , c'est quoi ?



## Bombigolo (1 Octobre 2013)

Quand j'entends des pubs radio/télé sur les bagnoles ,
on me parle régulièrement du dernier modèle de chez trucmuche ,
qui , pour moi seulement , et la maintenant , me sera vendu en version "suréquipée" .

ça veut dire quoi , suréquipée ? 
il y a deux volants ?
huit roues ?
douze places à l'avant et six à l'arrière ?
trois autoradios ? 
un moteur de rab dans le coffre ?
une blonde potiche sur le siege passager ?
des rétroviseurs sous la voiture ?
des phares sur le toit  que sais je encore ?

Et puis je me demande , pourquoi on me vends cette bagnole suréquipée , disons 200000 ,
alors que si ça ce trouve , la moitié de ces équipements ne me serviront à rien ,
puisqu'ils semblent etre en trop , pourquoi je pourrais pas me la prendre toute simple pour 10000 ?

Aidez moi siouplait , parceque la , j'ai trop de problèmes avec mes soucis de compréhension


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Romuald (2 Octobre 2013)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Quand j'entends des pubs radio/télé sur les bagnoles ,
> on me parle régulièrement du dernier modèle de chez trucmuche ,
> qui , pour moi seulement , et la maintenant , me sera vendu en version "suréquipée" .
> 
> ...



En grasnoir©, une partie de la réponse : x% de marge sur 200000 c'est vingt fois plus que sur 10000.(mais tu le savais)
Une autre partie de la réponse : proposer ce que le voisin ne propose pas. (mais tu le savais aussi).

cela dit certains machins inutiles se révèlent indispensables à l'usage : les rétros éléctriques, les commandes radio au volant, j'aurais du mal à m'en passer.

(p'tain mais qu'est ce que je suis sérieux moi, ce matin. Patron, un petit blanc !)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Octobre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> (p'tain mais qu'est ce que je suis sérieux moi, ce matin. Patron, un petit blanc !)



A ton service !
Lait Entier ou demi-écrémé ? Me rappel plus...


----------



## Powerdom (2 Octobre 2013)

Passer de 200.000 à 10.000 c'est sur que tu ne vas pas avoir de suréquipement 
Mais j'ai remarqué que plus une voiture posséde d'équipement plus ça tombe en panne hélas...


----------



## Penetrator (2 Octobre 2013)

moi ce qui me fait rire , achetez le nouveau modele 
je leur dis bah quoi il est nouveau ?
toujours un design pourri
toujours esclave de la recharge d'énergie
toujours rouler sur une route a quand une voiture en meme temps avion
donc rien de nouveau


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2013)

certains modèles volent ... 




Mais pas celui-là


----------



## patlek (2 Octobre 2013)

c' est çà:


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Octobre 2013)

Bombigolo a dit:


> il y a deux volants ?



Oui, un pour papa, un pour maman 






​


----------



## Romuald (2 Octobre 2013)

Il est mieux rangé que ton 24 pieds celui-la  (Note : casse gueule la barre d'écoute !)


@petit-louis : 'bécile . Et tu voudrais être tenancier du bouge ?


----------



## Penetrator (2 Octobre 2013)

mais non tu as ceci (Welcome | Terrafugia)






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h39 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> Oui, un pour papa, un pour maman
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et hum est ce le bateau se sépare en deux ?  
cela serait trimarran nan ?


----------



## aCLR (2 Octobre 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> mais non tu as ceci (Welcome | Terrafugia)



Je préfère les Aerofiat de Bublex !


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (2 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Bombigolo (2 Octobre 2013)

Vous ne m'aidez pas beaucoup 

En prenant le problème à l'envers , une caisse SOUS équipée , c'est un peu comme ça ?


----------



## Penetrator (2 Octobre 2013)

c'est pas le problème de la caisse mais bien souvent de l'acheteur qui est sous équipé intellectuellement parlant pour croire que c la nouvelle super voiture qui fait le café tout en chantant en faisant youp youp et bien sur tout cela gratuitement si on fait un cheque de 200 000 euros et un pret de sa compagne pendant dix ans
nan mais alors 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h43 ----------

en meme temps si pour certaines marques cela serait bien que cela soit l'ultime dernier et le vrai dernier modele


----------



## CBi (2 Octobre 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> ... et un pret de sa compagne pendant dix ans



Y'a des mecs qui prêtent leur compagne pendant 10 ans pour se payer une bagnole ?!


----------



## Bombigolo (2 Octobre 2013)

CBi a dit:


> Y'a des mecs qui prêtent leur compagne pendant 10 ans pour se payer une bagnole ?!



ça expliquerait le sourire radieux du vendeur de bagnole lorsque qu'un couple entre dans sa boutique ?


----------



## Penetrator (2 Octobre 2013)

Bombigolo a dit:


> ça expliquerait le sourire radieux du vendeur de bagnole lorsque qu'un couple entre dans sa boutique ?


bah oui le sourire veut dire "je les ai bien nickés tous les deux , je me réjouis de la suite"
tant qu'une voiture a un moteur a explosion , roule sur des pneus , une carrosserie beauf et bof ; on peut mettre un vibromonfrere et ben cela sera tjrs une caisse a savon sur roue
suréquipé mon ... 
suréquipé lol tu leur dis si elle  a pas une voile sur le toit je l'achetes pas lol


----------



## Arlequin (2 Octobre 2013)

moi c'est surtout son sourire à ELLE qui me semble plus évocateur


----------



## Bombigolo (2 Octobre 2013)

Pensez un peu à ces dames !!

y'a aussi des garagistes qui ont un certain charme


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> moi c'est surtout son sourire à ELLE qui me semble plus évocateur



Oui. Genre "j'ai bien envie de la niquer".


----------



## patlek (2 Octobre 2013)

Faut regarder "pimp my ride" sur D17

Les voitures finissent plus que largement suréquipée (C' est peu de chose de le dire)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Faut regarder "pimp my ride" sur D17
> 
> Les voitures finissent plus que largement suréquipée (C' est peu de chose de le dire)



Ça vire facilement au massacre.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Octobre 2013)

Arrêtez, moi je voudrais trop avoir des écrans 70 pouces sur les ailes avant pour que tout le monde voie les clips de xzibit que je regarde en conduisant!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Octobre 2013)

Fast&Furious 6 est sortie en vidéo au pire...


----------



## jugnin (3 Octobre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Arrêtez, moi je voudrais trop avoir des écrans 70 pouces sur les ailes avant pour que tout le monde voie les clips de xzibit que je regarde en conduisant!



Mouais. Perso j'préfère les films avec des gros serpents.


----------



## ergu (3 Octobre 2013)

Est-ce que le bar de la terrasse est-il équipé de modos suréquipés ?


----------



## Nephou (3 Octobre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Est-ce que le bar de la terrasse est-il équipé de modos suréquipés ?



suréquipés ?

dallent sec !


_je ne fais que passer_


----------



## r e m y (3 Octobre 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> ... la nouvelle super voiture qui fait le café tout en chantant en faisant youp youp et bien sur tout cela gratuitement si on fait un cheque de 200 000 euros et un pret de sa compagne pendant dix ans
> ...


 
T'as des infos sur la future iCar on dirait!!! 
(avec un nom pareil, si elle ne vole pas c'est à n'y rien comprendre)


----------



## poildep (3 Octobre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> T'as des infos sur la future iCar on dirait!!!
> (avec un nom pareil, si elle ne vole pas c'est à n'y rien comprendre)


Je ne vois pas pourquoi elle volerait parce qu'elle s'appelle comme ça.  Les iPod, iPad, iMac et toutes ces iSortesdechoses n'ont jamais volé. À part l'argent des gens, bien entendu.


----------



## Nephou (3 Octobre 2013)

poildep a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi elle volerait parce qu'elle s'appelle comme ça.  Les iPod, iPad, iMac et toutes ces iSortesdechoses n'ont jamais volé. À part l'argent des gens, bien entendu.



_iCar, Icare, mythologie, tout ça_


----------



## poildep (3 Octobre 2013)

Nephou a dit:


> _iCar, Icare, mythologie, tout ça_


Arf, lapin compris.  Je prononce à l'anglaise, du coup j'ai pas fait le rapprochement.  Enfin, merci de ne pas me laisser dans le dédale de mon ignorance.


----------



## Penetrator (14 Octobre 2013)

poildep a dit:


> Arf, lapin compris.  Je prononce à l'anglaise, du coup j'ai pas fait le rapprochement.  Enfin, merci de ne pas me laisser dans le dédale de mon ignorance.


en même temps ...


----------



## r e m y (14 Octobre 2013)

poildep a dit:


> Arf, lapin compris.  Je prononce à l'anglaise, du coup j'ai pas fait le rapprochement.  Enfin, merci de ne pas me laisser dans le dédale de mon ignorance.


 

Rabbit included ??? :rose:


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Octobre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Est-ce que le bar de la terrasse est-il équipé de modos suréquipés ?



Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par là ?
MacGé aurait des critères de sélection des modos qui me laisserait toutes mes chances ?


----------



## Penetrator (15 Octobre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par là ?
> MacGé aurait des critères de sélection des modos qui me laisserait toutes mes chances ?


nan ils sont dopés et la décence m'interdit de dire à quoi


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Est-ce que le bar de la terrasse est-il équipé de modos suréquipés ?



Il y en a eu. Mais le suréquipement n'a pas tenu.


----------



## r e m y (15 Octobre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Est-ce que le bar de la terrasse est-il équipé de modos suréquipés ?


 
La Horde on les appelait...
mais trop sévèrement burnés, ils ont été exclus.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> La Horde on les appelait...
> mais trop sévèrement burnés, ils ont été exclus.



ah bon MS-DOS JONES faisait partie de la Horde ? On ne nous aurait pas prévenu ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Octobre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ah bon MS-DOS JONES faisait partie de la Horde ? On ne nous aurait pas prévenu ?


Toi tu vas avoir des problèmes ! 
ou un mp, c'est selon...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Toi tu vas avoir des problèmes !
> ou un mp, c'est selon...



Ou les honneurs d'un fichier Excel...


----------



## naas (25 Octobre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


>



Tres bon ca, meme si je prefere la peel 50 dont jeremy s'inspire.


----------



## Romuald (25 Octobre 2013)

naas a dit:


> Tres bon ca, meme si je prefere la peel 50 dont jeremy s'inspire.



On peut comprendre


----------



## naas (25 Octobre 2013)

light is right n'est ce pas :style:
_(sinon je parlais plutot de ça)_


----------

